# Reel Maintenance



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday guys,
After the first day yaking i noticed the reels get a lot wetter than fishing from a tinnie.
I used to only pull mine about about every year or so

How often do you pull them apart for a grease and oil change?

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Just re read that I really should preview before submitting

Ok I fall on the sword. let em rip :shock:

Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

THEHEHEHEHEHEHE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Snigger Snigger......  Nah, won't say nuffink 

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

A man's got to do what a man's got to do. John Wayne.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Only once a year?


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

you must have a great girlfriend mate :wink: :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY7pOIoAAB/fgAASQOUAEIRhEAA/b9/gMACiDU0yETwRNPSZGTaGoNU8p6JiZBkAAAYZGBNMCZDE0YEoOCyLLR+4MgxduPB2Llk25og1rkcEvzdVJHl5Y/jNyoV4faUHQWRAbJp1M9mig26Mrg5wSVuV9N1u77qn2BezWP0YyGJTaCNptK2qYYIrGQjSe9sFUvXcwylEIxYbrGQRZFJxlSgQEgsonmC1LgT1DCoxG03tgxUXh0qZwxtCOgdcQo/xdyRThQkI7pOIoA==


----------

